# Internet home page keeps reverting back to Yahoo Search



## TonyD1023 (Feb 6, 2003)

I upgraded from Win 8.1 to Win 10. Ever since the home page on my IE11 keeps defaulting back to Yahoo Search. This is the URL:
_http://search.yahoo.com/?fr=hp-ddc-bd&type=bl-bir-is-rhb-43__alt__ddc_dsssyc_bd_com_

No matter what I do it keeps coming back after rebooting. Anybody know ho to get rid of this? I've gone into Internet options/Tools/General/Home page and the URL that shows up there is :

_http://searchinterneat-a.akamaihd.n...VcFIk0FA1ADB0VXfVBdFElXTwhuIVdBM1wCVFlXM3FNAw_==

Thanks
Tony D.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Click on the Start button → Settings → System → Apps & Features → Look for anything similar to "searchinternet-aa-kama-ihd" and uninstall it. 
After, click the Windows flag key + R and in the open run field type: inetcpl.cpl (Press enter)
Click on the Programs tab → Manage Add-ons and look for anything related to "searchinternet-aa-kama-ihd", uninstall/remove...
Go back to the General tab and reset your home page. See if that helps any.


----------

